# Official Game Thread: Cleveland @ Chicago 8:30pm CSN-CHI / FSOhio NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*







</center>

<center>Cleveland Cavaliers (12-6) (4-5 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (2-13) (1-5 at home)</center>
<center>United Center, Wednesday December 8th, 2004</center>
<center>8:30pm CSN-CHI / FSOhio NBALP</center>

<center>



































</center>


<center>*VS*</enter> 


<center>



































</center>


ladies & gentlemen, place your bets.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> <center>
> 
> 
> ...


In yet another clash of Adonises, the Bulls fall 101-95. I predicted the Bulls would go 0-4 against the Cavs this year, and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, the Bulls really don't match-up well with this Cavs team. Big Z gives us nightmares, Jeff McInnis might be better than any guard we have, Gooden thrives in his current role, and LeBron is playing like a league MVP. I agree with ScottMay, the Bulls will probably go 0-4 against Cleveland this year. 

I do think the Bulls will come out a little hungrier tonight, but they'll still have their trademark 3rd quarter collapse. Final score: 

Bulls 90
Cavs 100

These Cavs are the real deal, and they're only getting better as the season progresses.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd give the Bulls about a 1 in 10 chance of winning this one. The Cavs are on the second game of a back-to-back so hopefully they'll be a little tired. Lebron is going to get his. We've got nobody to match up with him - Deng come the closest. Curry and Chandler are going to both have to have damn good games for us to have a snowballs chance in this one. Curry can get Big Z into foul trouble if he'd just play aggressivly and Chandler is the type of guy to simply frustrate a player like Gooden.

Controll the boards, take care of the ball and make the open shot when it's there. Sounds pretty simple in theory eh?

In the end, it'll be heartbreak in the second half - as usual.

Cavs 97
Bulls 83


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

mcinnis=hinrich
newble>duhon
james>deng
gooden>davis
ilgauskas>curry

cavs 97
bulls 87

james 35/9/8
gooden 10/16
ilgauskas 24/7

hinrich 24/3/7
deng 14/6/3
chandler 12/15


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Bulls by 3 Big game by Chandler :yes:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Bulls by 3 Big game by Chandler :yes:


He has been one of the few bright spots lately.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Cavs 102

Bulls 92

Bron 33


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Remember when Stackhouse hit the Bulls for 50...and Artest just kinda stood around open-mouthed?

If that happens tonight...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I got lucky tonight, I have the Cleveland broadcast crew.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

How many q's before the Bulls are out of it?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Curry off to a hot start.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng with an ankle breaking crossover


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Deng with an ankle breaking crossover


Ouch! Shades of what Iverson did to Jordan that was one nasty and i mean NASTY cross over Deng pulled off.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

It's been good so far. I don't like how we're trading shots with Lebron. Eventually we'll get cold and he'll get hot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch! Shades of what Iverson did to Jordan that was one nasty and i mean NASTY cross over Deng pulled off.


He made lebron look REALLY bad on that one. Lebron came right back and hit a jumper. 

Nice start for the Bulls. Good flow, good rhythm. Not forcing anything. Lebron will get his but he can't score 100 on us.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Side show Bob in the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnny Red Kerr is being way harsh on the ref.

"The ball went in the hole! The guy went up for a rebound illegally!" "how stupid can he be"

yeech


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

anywhere i can fidn a radio feed of this


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Johnny Red Kerr is being way harsh on the ref.
> 
> "The ball went in the hole! The guy went up for a rebound illegally!" "how stupid can he be"
> ...


Did I mention I got lucky getting the Cleveland feed?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are making some stops on cleveland...thats good...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Reception for the game on FSN ohio is terrible.... i see bits and pieces of the game. What is it really windy in Chicago or something.....


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I am getting the Cleveland feed as well.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jeff McGinnis pisses in the punch to end the 1st with a 3, Bulls up 27-21

Nocioni had a nice slam on a 3 on 1 break to put us up 27-19


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to win this game...a think we are going to start a streak by beating them today and the sixers on friday!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Time to get Curry back into this game, the young man was rolling in the 1st and diving for balls that weren't attached to Brendan Haywood.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we have to win this game...a think we are going to start a streak by beating them today and the sixers on friday!!!!


Do you mean the first quarters only or all four 
(just kidding)


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

So when do you think Curry will come back into the game?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Andres missed a dunk but that was the 2nd time Andres went to the rack hard.
Eddy in the game.

Bulls lead by 15 after 9-0 run to start the 2nd

36-21


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Drew Gooden is the filthiest offensive player this side of Marcus Fizer. No doubt this guy can rebound and play some decent intimidation style defense but...I cannot stand watching the guy play offense! Ugh!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> So when do you think Curry will come back into the game?


Potential is the MAN, and Skile is his parole officer


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to play inside now.. they will make a ton of fouls...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are doing very well. We just have to keep going at it. Go Bulls. I can do pbp if you guys want me to. 

1100 AM WTAM radio. Cleveland Cavaliers basketball. In Chicago I can hear it clearly.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Time to get Curry back into this game, the young man was rolling in the 1st and diving for balls that weren't attached to Brendan Haywood.



:laugh:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hopefully this isn't the Clips game v 2.0


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

17 point bulls lead. what a complete game we are playing.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> We are doing very well. We just have to keep going at it. Go Bulls. I can do pbp if you guys want me to.
> 
> 1100 AM WTAM radio. Cleveland Cavaliers basketball. In Chicago I can hear it clearly.


Go ahead, my friend. Please more details on who is a good candidate for Bulls most wanted list


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy sits w/ his 3rd foul. 

The Bulls are pushing the ball at every oppourtunity and having success


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I get only stats from scoreboard so:

I hope we can keep controlling the boards , now 15-8

and we already have 8!!! to - each of Eddy,Duhon and Chapu have 2 to's :sigh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

so far our d is great!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This has been a great performance by gordon of the bench!
3 from 3 FG and 3 from 3 from the line with 9 points, 2 rebounds and 1 assist.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Seems like the cavaliers are stablishing and edge of our defensive boards... stop the second chance points!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I never want to see gordon traded of this team! he is going to be really really good in this league!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Lucious harris looks so active tonight...maybe if put some body quicker them him we could slow him down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD to shoot two FT's. makes one miss one. 

Hinrich rebounds! Tyson gets it. Shoots MISS but fouled by Gooden. will shoot two.

Othella in AD out.

Makes good on both

52-39 Bulls 1 min left 2nd q.

defensive 3 seconds called on Othella. Lucious Harris will shoot the T.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lebron faces up on Deng. passes to Gooden. Gooden shoots a leaner. GOOD

Tyson tried to dunk from the restricted area. with one hand. skies over Scott WIlliams. MISS. Scott Williams called for the blocking foul. will shoot two.

makes both

54-42 24 secs left

Lebron brings it up. guarded by Deng. drives, pro steps, dumps to Gooden for the easy layup.

Hinrich dribbles the length of the floor. shoots the J. blocked by scott williams. scott is hurt.

q over 54-44 Bulls.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

you guys have to admit ever since the line up change the bulls have been playing MUCH better


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> you guys have to admit ever since the line up change the bulls have been playing MUCH better


true. but Duhon sucks.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

You guys are playing good but this is the worst we've looked this season and you guys should be up by 20 AT LEAST!, we shall see what happens in the 2nd half


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry quickly picks up #4, Tyson in.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Hinrich is a rebounding machine! He has 8 rebounds in the third, by far the most of anyone on our team. It sounds (I only have radio) like they're all in traffic, too...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oops. I got caught off guard watching jewbelee. (south park ep)

Curry gets called for a foul again. man so many picky fouls on him. Tyson checks in

Z just pushes AD and gets himself free. easy dunk for him.

AD gets called for traveling on the other end. (tried to get revenge)

Z gets position. out to Mcinnis. MISS. Hinrich pushes it. to Deng. a jumper. MISS Tyson taps it in.

59-46 Bulls

James spins jumper MISS

Hinrich pushes it up again. to Deng. to Duhon on the wing. to AD to Deng outside into Chandler. Chandler gets called for defensive 3 seconds.

Gooden shoots a jumper over Tyson. MISS. Hinrich boards (8 for him) drives the length of the floor. layup MISS FOULED. will shoot two. splits FT's

60-46 8:23


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk has 8 boards w/ 8 minutes remaining in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mcinnis spins in the lane. MISS. OOB cavs ball.
Ira Newble out. Lucious in.

Duhon. almost steals it.

Lebron called for traveling

Duhon brings it up. to Hinrich on the right wing. to Deng around drives layup. MISS. Tyson boards over. gets called for the over the back loose ball foul. (BS call) he skied way over him!

60-46 bulls lead official's timeout.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Kirk has 8 boards w/ 8 minutes remaining in the 3rd quarter.


It's a shame he only has one assist. This would have been a good chance for him to get a triple double.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, two weak foul calls on Tyson in a row.

:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I got a feeling the refs are aching to give this to the Cavs...

:no:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lucious jumper. WAY off. Duhon to kirk in the left baseline. for three. MISS

Gooden layup MISS> tyson blocked it but gets called for the foul. gooden hits both

Duhon goes up high. to Hinrich. drives basline. out to Duhon for three. GOOD!

63-48

Kirk gets called for a quick foul.

Duhon draws the foul from Mccinnis nice. 

Hinrich drives dishes to Duhon. Duhon drives. no look pass to Tyson and he dunks!

James gets Deng in the air. Bulls are ove rthe foul limit

James misses first FT. makes the second
65-49 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a shame he only has one assist. This would have been a good chance for him to get a triple double.


he's got at least 3 on my count.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Site is pokey.


Interesting lineup.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

DUHON TO DENG


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng hits both FT's biggest lead of the night. 67-49

Mccinnis THREE good.

Deng to Duhon to Tyson inside. Tyson with a spin and lays it in . NICE.

Gooden gets it knocked out.

Hinrich runs the floor. Tyson knocks it away. Kirk saves it. Kirk on the floor gives it to Duhon. Duhon sees Deng. alleyoop dunk!!! awesome!

Cavs. TO.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

SWEEEEEET! 

Duhon does not suck!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What a sweet save by Kirk to Chris to Deng for an Alley OOOP!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Finally we are runing!!!!!!!!!!!!Nice game so far. Tyson Chandler is reallly playing good!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmmm.. I think this team would be ok without Curry in the lineup. What do you guys think?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cleveland switched defenses. they were in a zone. Duhon saw the breakdown in the zone. great pass too.

Lebron makes a turnaround jumper. GOOD over deng.

Deng got Lebron to jump. before the shot. on the side.

Tyson turnaround jumper baseline. MISS. AD boards. out to Hinrich. to Deng he tries to dunk. blocked by Gooden. Tyson gets the board. tyson dunks and a foul.!

Tyson makes the FT.

Lebron loses it.

Hinrich drives . Mccinnis shoves Hinrich while Hinrich is in the air. he got spun around. he lost his shoe.

Lebron gets fouled in the other end., makes both.

Gordon. drives and dumps to Tyson. he loses. it

74-56 Bulls 2:40

Mccinnis.makes a jumper

74-58

Nocioni gets a foul. mccinnis fouled him. nocioni is mad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni steals it from Lebron. 

Mcinnis gets an easy layup.

Red Kerr is ranting some more about lane violations

Tyson makes both after missing one but cleveland got called for the lane violation

Gooden will go to the line. will shoot two. makes both?

Chandler spins in the lane. shoots the short range. GOOD

Harris to Diop. to Mcinnis. fadeaway THREE. MISS

Hinrich around the screen. shoots a jumper. MISS

Lebron sets it. bounce pass to Gooden. Gooden bad positioning. MISS

Hinrich on a breakaway.1 on 1. blocked by Lebron. WOW.

80-62 nice.

3rd quarter over.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We lead 33-23 in rbds


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Red Kerr is ranting some more about lane violations


Did I mention I was getting Cleveland's feed? Heck I think one of the announcers is Mark Price.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and no sign of pike ,griffin and f.williams!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Will they fold?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

typical Lebron 4 of 13 shooting I bet no one on the main board mentions it, who is guarding him?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anybody else feel weird being up by so much for so long? This game should be in the bag and I should be back to prepping for exams, but I think I'd only feel safe with an 18 point lead with about 4 minutes left.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson shoud start!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks like a 3rd victory for the Bulls tonight. All 3(hopefully) on Comcast . They really have screwed us DISH Network guyz :upset:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson numbers so far

15 pnts in 5/7 from field and 5/5 from the line
8 rbds (2 offensive)
2 blks

and 4 to 

nice , keep it going , one more Q , no stupid fouls


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> typical Lebron 3 of 10 shooting bet no one on the main board mentions it, who is guarding him?


Deng


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson just made side show bob his prison ^&*[email protected] and stole a rebound. Tyson actually outmuscled him for the board


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> typical Lebron 3 of 10 shooting bet no one on the main board mentions it, who is guarding him?


Mainly deng.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice Chapu!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Andres has never met a shot he didn't like.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think Eddy should get some minutes right about now. Gotta showcase!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Neal Cotts sighting! who? that's right.

Snow brings it up. Lucious fakes a shot. to Z. Harris fadeaway jumper. airball 24 second shot clock.

what is wrong with the Cavs? they are very sluggish.

Hinrich at the top of the key.

Varejao fouls Tyson. 

Kirk baseline jumper. he knocks it down.

Lebron to Z. Z with Othella on him. Good defense really. Z. misses a jumper. Nocioni goes flying. Tyson one handed rebound RIGHT over Varejao., NICE.

Nocioni drives gets fouled. Tyson followup dunk but after the foul is called.

83-62 

Bulls are really blowing the cavs out.

Mccinnis. spin move. MISS.

Nocioni gets the pass. recovers far away. running hook GOOD! over. z.

Lebron runing jumper. MISS. lebron falls down. Mccinnis miss. Z almost boards. Duhon boards but stepped out of bounds

Harris gets called for a technical after wrapping Nocioni with his arms. WTF????


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Andres has a real knack for pissing people off


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Harris gets called for a technical after wrapping Nocioni with his arms. WTF????


Didn't like the D.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> typical Lebron 3 of 10 shooting bet no one on the main board mentions it, who is guarding him?


you meant to type atypical.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon hits the T.

Gordon throws it in. to Duhon. to Eddy. back to Duhon. Eddy gets position. Duhon throws it to him. Eddy can't handle it. but back to Duhon. Duhon throws it into Deng.
Dneg can't handle it.

Z. gets the ball inside. Duhon knocks the ball out. OOB. dead ball timeout.

Bulls blowing the cavs OUT!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

25 up - we r blowing Bron Cavs


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andres kind knocked Lebron down earlier. he's playing good defense.

87-62 Bulls


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

if only the bulls played this well every game.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Andres has a real knack for pissing people off


Baby Bill Laimbeer
:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

0-8 for the cavs this quarter.

10-0 run I believe.

Z drives and Duhon gets called for the blocking foul. what a trooper. he's got at least 2 feet on him.

our favorite name game player is in !

Alexander Pavlovic!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni is the kind of player who screams at your face right after a good play!!! I´m fan of his energy!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gordon is really, really good.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus, Andres, pass the ball. Ugh.
Kerr says "you just don't know what to expect when Noce takes it from wire to wire."
Yes you do. He'll shoot it.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Andres making his free throws!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon brings it to Gordon. Gordon jumper. MISS.

Eddy follows up. GOOD and 1.

eddy makes good on the FT.

Mccinnis to Lebron. posts up. Lebron gets it in.

Duhon. dribbles to Eddy. Eddy dumps it out. to Gordon. fakes pops good.

Nocioni gets the rebound. 4 on 1 break and he just takes it.

He had Deng and Gordon on his left! geez. pass it.

12 for Nocioni. makes both.

Luke Jackson gets fouled by Deng. yay Luke is in for a different reason this time!

94-67 Bulls 7 minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another win!!!!!We shoot very good today!!!played solid d!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Uncontested layup.

Skiles is ticked.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Andres making his free throws!


His last two games he has looked really good. Nice to see things may finally be clicking for him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

We still have 18 turnovers... that's pretty high. But a win is a win is a win. 

Luke Jackson sighting!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Varejao in for Lebron.


inside Curry. Curry layup MISS. Z gets credit for the block. Snow boards. pass to sideshow bob.

Varejao drives layup GOOD. timeout Chicago.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Good thing I took the Bulls "coach" on the Fastbreak (aka Virtual GM) game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

How's this for a little revenge, eh?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The Cavaliers defense looks about as quick as John Goodman trying to run a 100m Olympic sprint.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Ben Gordon is a damn stud.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are palying great....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gordon with 19 quiet points.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

AHHHH!! GORDON WITH THE DUNK!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon is definitly improving


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Varejao in for Lebron.


inside Curry. Curry layup MISS. Z gets credit for the block. Snow boards. pass to sideshow bob.

Varejao drives layup GOOD. timeout Chicago.

Gordon hits another jumper. GOOD

Pavlov to Luke Jackson. Luke drives. MISS. ugly layup.

Z boards. clears and gets fouled by Curry

Gordon hits another jumper. GOOD

Pavlov to Luke Jackson. Luke drives. MISS. ugly layup.

Z boards. clears and gets fouled by Curry

Snow outto Pavlov. Pavlov shotos MISS.

Curry boards. Gordon drives past pavlov. Gordon. MISS.

Gordon gets the inbound pass. off a screen. jumper GOOD

Pavlov layups a weak shot. BLOCKED by Curry.

Luke Jackson with the runner MISS.

Nocioni shoots a three. GOOD

free big mac!

101-69

Adrian Griffin in. Duhon out.

Frank in. Othella in. Curry still in. Gordon in.

Curry gets the ball. left hand layup GOOD. wow he switched hands on Diop.

103-71 Eddy missed a FT.

Jackson reverse layup MISS. Griffin in.

Ben Gordon runs the point. to Frank back to Ben. Frank bounce pass to Eddy. Eddy hits the jumper.

Snow brings it up. to Diop. Diop turnaround ugly move.

Eddy. runs the break. holds it at the 3 point line. drives and shoots off the glass GOOD and 1! blocking foul on Snow

Diop hit the jumper

Frank to Gordon. GORDON SKIES over Pavlovic. HIGH DUNK!!!! alleyoop!!!! bench is going nuts.
HE WENT REAL HIGH and posterized pavlov.

Othella gets fouled.

111-77

Pavlov to Sideshow. to Pavlov shoots GOOD

Frankie brings it up. Gordon. basleine. to Griffin back to Othella off the glass MISS. Eddy boards shoots MISS.

rebound Pavlov

Bulls foul on Frank.

Pippen sighting.

Snow makes the first.

who cares anymore. Bulls won this by the third quarter.

Ben out 51.6 left. Deng in.

Frank stole the ball. to Deng. to Harrington. Eddy top of the circle GOOD.

Pavlovic drives. blocking foul on Eddy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pavlovoc hits the three.

Frank gets it. It's over. Bulls win!!

113-85. streamers fall!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG. Did Gordon sky on that dunk or what?

They showed a replay... his head was level with the rim. OMFG!!!!:grinning:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good example of misleading stats - If u check the Box score - Eddy is our most efficient player tonight - what a laugh , good for trade Value...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

looking good just in time for the ESPN game on Friday


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon got hurt at the end of the game, looked like an ankle.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

AIR GORDON!!!!!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Gordon got hurt at the end of the game, looked like an ankle.


probably not serious but if it is:no: can't you fools do anything right


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The team looked very good tonight and played like a team.

Chandler and Hinrich looked very good. It appeared that Deng bothered Lebron. 

Great effort from everyone who stepped on the court.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The game was pretty boring to watch.. until Gordon's dunk.

Man oh man.. I swear the kid literally jumped 4 feet on that dunk. His head was even with the rim.. sheesh!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can someone PLEASE post a video of gordons dunk PLEASE?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> The game was pretty boring to watch.. until Gordon's dunk.
> 
> Man oh man.. I swear the kid literally jumped 4 feet on that dunk. His head was even with the rim.. sheesh!!


Eddy's one man fast break with the fall away jumper off the glass plus the foul was pretty entertaining, too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles mentioned the P-word to the team. only 4 games out of 8th. ooh..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We blew the Cavs away and we still had 20!!! to's.

We controlled the boards 46-33 - nice.

Duhon and Chapu had quietly good games.

Gordon played great , and Eddy scored the 1st 5 minutes and last 10 minutes:sour:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I loved the game, but i wanted to choke the fowards on the bulls, they kept fumbling GREAT passes by both KH and Duhan, and i really wanted to Choke Chandler on a lot of plays, hes had the ball slaped from him like 3 times, and he fumbled a great pass from Gordon. But other then that i was impressed with Chandlers shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

In the words of Neil Funk..."OH MY!" 

Nice all around game. Bulls put it together tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Good example of misleading stats - If u check the Box score - Eddy is our most efficient player tonight - what a laugh , good for trade Value...


You gotta admit. Curry looked good out there right from the beginning. He was shelved because of those fouls but he came back in and still brought his game. He was playing out of his mind. that circus off the glass shot was too funny.

We really controlled their postgame. Z and Gooden never got good positioning.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Box score 

Crazy team.

can anyone brief about Deng defense on Bron , cause his offense looks shakey on the statline , tired???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Can someone PLEASE post a video of gordons dunk PLEASE?


sure.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles mentioned the P-word to the team. only 4 games out of 8th. ooh..


:no: true but 3-13, I would till they won more game or put some sort of winning streak to even mention the p word


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Correct me if iam wrong, but iam guessing the Cavs never tied the game, and never even got closer then 7 down. the closest the cavs got to the bulls where when the game was 0-0.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Box score
> 
> Crazy team.
> ...


Deng played farely well against Lebron... and he looks like he's really making strides defensively. He's very fundamentally sound even as a rook. I think his length is really a great asset and helps him guard quicker players


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Did we hold the Cavs to 0.363 fg% , or was it more their work????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Box score
> 
> Crazy team.
> ...


Deng offensively and defensively matched very well. that alleyoop and crossover he did on Lebron was great. Deng really shadowed Lebron and always tried to answer every time Deng showed him up. Lebron had to make some tough shots though. not too many gimmes.

Lebron's teammates would get passes from him but the Bulls just played too good defense.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng played farely well against Lebron... and he looks like he's really making strides defensively. He's very fundamentally sound even as a rook. I think his length is really a great asset and helps him guard quicker players


Thats good.

He's long , quite athletic , willing and smart on the court.all those should make him a very good defensive player , for sure. U don't need more then that , and it starts with willingness...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> You gotta admit. Curry looked good out there right from the beginning. He was shelved because of those fouls but he came back in and still brought his game. He was playing out of his mind. that circus off the glass shot was too funny.
> ...


Curry looked okay, he did some of it against Varejao, which really isn't that impressive. It's a lot easier to play when the pressure is off, something that usually doesn't happen due to pressure or Skiles. 

The Cavs played badly, but a 28 point win is impressive no matter how you cut it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng offensively and defensively matched very well. that alleyoop and crossover he did on Lebron was great. Deng really shadowed Lebron and always tried to answer every time Deng showed him up. Lebron had to make some tough shots though. not too many gimmes.
> ...


Finally good D!

Good job Deng , I guess he had his hands full...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Did we hold the Cavs to 0.363 fg% , or was it more their work????


I don't think the Cavs shot less than 1%.

 

But, I do think their poor shooting is at least somewhat attributable to our good D. The D looked as good tonight as I've seen it in a long, long time.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy crap, Ben.. Talk about ****ing skying! And then he hangs with one hand while making it look like he's grabbing his crotch with his other...style points to go along with the air.

Curry with his "Magic" impression on that fake pass, followed by a LEFTY layup. Then, he leads the one-man break and scores? What the hell got into him???

Tyson with another all-around quality performance. No way I trade him. NO WAY.

Deng played very good defense on Lebron. He seems to have really improved his footwork on D. He's looking more and more like Pip all the time, except way ahead of him offensively already.

Nocioni's still a bonehead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry looked okay, he did some of it against Varejao, which really isn't that impressive. It's a lot easier to play when the pressure is off, something that usually doesn't happen due to pressure or Skiles.
> ...


He drove past Zydrunas in the beginning and he was frustrated. AD got him mad too. Zydrunas for some reason was still playing late in the fourth. even in the blowout. Diop guarded him late afterwards


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddy's one man fast break with the fall away jumper off the glass plus the foul was pretty entertaining, too.


it was hilarious.

great team effort by the bulls. nice to know they've got it in them and i've got this baby tivo'd!


skiles' "message" resonated - they came out firing.

hopefully he'll be able to muster up a little praise tonight!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy was clutch with those 4th quarter points 

But seriously, good game by all.

But, this is a result of playing the best players the most minutes besides Eddy, because he had those fouls. The fact of the NBA is guys need consistent minutes to produce. Up until now we were only really playing Hinrich over 30 minutes consistently, and other teams had at least 3. Playoff teams have a set rotation. Regardless of what Skiles says, Deng, Gordon, Curry, Chandler, and Hinrich give us the best chance at winning, with Noci, Othella, and Duhon as the main reserves. The great teams have 8 man rotations for the most part. Until we have a set rotation that plays the best players the most, Skiles should not mention the word playoff.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think the Cavs shot less than 1%.
> ...


Good , I keep hearing it , and the more the Better.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Who else noticed the bulls annoncer, i forgot his name, its not Red Kerr but the other guy, anyways he was just constantly bashing Desagan Diop, "he cant do anything with the ball", "he HAS no offense" "Take it to him, he cant do anything" " THe guy is a piece of trash, take it to that fat useless, pig"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Who else noticed the bulls annoncer, i forgot his name, its not Red Kerr but the other guy, anyways he was just constantly bashing Desagan Diop, "he cant do anything with the ball", "he HAS no offense" "Take it to him, he cant do anything" " THe guy is a piece of trash, take it to that fat useless, pig"


I was kind of surprised when he said that too. and when Diop hit a jumper at the end he goes "Oh he hit a jumper. ok."


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Who else noticed the bulls annoncer, i forgot his name, its not Red Kerr but the other guy, anyways he was just constantly bashing Desagan Diop, "he cant do anything with the ball", "he HAS no offense" "Take it to him, he cant do anything" " THe guy is a piece of trash, take it to that fat useless, pig"


Tom Dore.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I just realised Chapu had 15 points in 18 minutes - and only one mis in the game from 3 point land(including FT's)!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*1st TIME IN 97 GAMES* THAT THE BULLS HAVE LEAD WIRE TO WIRE.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Spongyfunkgy


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*1st TIME IN 97 GAMES* THAT THE BULLS HAVE LEAD WIRE TO WIRE.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I was kind of surprised when he said that too. and when Diop hit a jumper at the end he goes "Oh he hit a jumper. ok."


I really think Dore has something against Diop, but to tell you the truth hes said that about Mihms also, he was like "Take it him, HE CANNOT STOP CURRY" lol, but he praises all the SG's in the league yet when it comes to the opposing Centers he rips them.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Keep and DEVELOP Tyson Chandler...He's got the heart, drive and will to be a very GOOD player....

Trade Eddy Curry...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles mentioned the P-word to the team. only 4 games out of 8th. ooh..


Despite the mess we are only *3 and a half* games out of the playoffs.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Bulls by 3 Big game by Chandler :yes:


*Told ya!!! Great game by my Guys Tyson, Ben and Kirk.*


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

So far the constants in our victories have been these three elevating their play and energizing the whole team mostly through scoring:

Ben Gordon (22 points UTA, 17 LA, 21 CLE)

Eddy Curry (21/2 UTA, 18/10 LA, 20/9 CLE)

Tyson Chandler (7/7 UTA, 10/18 LA, 15/9 CLE)

The rest of the team seems to feed off these three's energy. (Though these are the most prominent 3 that casually appear in trade rumors on this board --- there's something to trading our players with the most impact I guess)

In particular, Kirk is able to score a bit more. His shots don't look quite as bad. 

Absent however, seems to be Luol. Though I think he's a star, Deng's strong performances don't seem to have as much of a correlation with these early victories. He did have a good showing against LA, but the 2 other games were below his season averages.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I really think Dore has something against Diop, but to tell you the truth hes said that about Mihms also, he was like "Take it him, HE CANNOT STOP CURRY" lol, but he praises all the SG's in the league yet when it comes to the opposing Centers he rips them.


Wow. It's as if management told the broadcast crew to put down other centers to make Eddy look better in comparison for some strange reason unbeknownst to us.


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

> " THe guy is a piece of trash, take it to that fat useless, pig"





:whofarted 

Did he really say that? What did Diop do to him, bang his wife??


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> So far the constants in our victories have been these three elevating their play and energizing the whole team mostly through scoring:
> 
> Ben Gordon (22 points UTA, 17 LA, 21 CLE)
> ...


Whoa.

A lot of Gordon and Curry's points came when the Bulls were up big.

If anyone keyed this, it was Deng and Tyson with their defense. *That* kickstarted the offense...in which Duhon played a *MAJOR* part.

It was a shame he didn't get to finish.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Absent however, seems to be Luol. Though I think he's a star, Deng's strong performances don't seem to have as much of a correlation with these early victories. He did have a good showing against LA, but the 2 other games were below his season averages.


Luol might not have had a great offensive night tonight, but it was worth it when you consider what a phenomenal job he did on LeBron.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Just for perspective:

The Cavs were on the second game of a back to back.

Lebron played 46 minutes yesterday, Mcinnis 42? and Gooden 38?. They were definitely tired.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpartanBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. he's just joking.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Spongy - any videos for the blind


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Spongy - any videos for the blind












I have to go through some of the tape.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OMG - watch the head!!!

Thanks Spongy


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*OMG Gordon stop touching yourself  But yeah he was the MVP this game*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*OMG Gordon stop touching yourself  But yeah he was the MVP this game*


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa.
> ...


I missed the game tonight and the commentary on this thread, but I did see the box score and I noticed correlations. My commentary was just based on those last two wins. Since we don't directly score baskets by stopping other teams, who actually got the trend of putting the basketball in the hoop started ? From what I saw in this thread, it looked like Eddy was on to a fast start and we never looked back.



> Originally posted by <b>jnjr79</b>!
> 
> Luol might not have had a great offensive night tonight, but it was worth it when you consider what a phenomenal job he did on LeBron.


I've probably been overlooking Luol's defensive contributions then. Maybe there is a trend that he concentrates more on defense in wins ?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

This may be ticky-tacky, but would Toros Locos stop listing our games Eastern time? It's confusing. This is central time, last I checked.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Just for perspective:
> 
> The Cavs were on the second game of a back to back.
> ...


10-15 points I can understand. 


But 25 to 30 points?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 10-15 points I can understand.
> ...


I know; it was a good win.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*now that was the pistons model*

nice, solid team game tonight.

i like the units skiles is using.

duhon is ok. i don't mind him starting and playing about 20 minutes a game. 

gordon should keep coming off the bench for now. he's really starting to show signs. he'll be able to score in this league... once he gets used to it.

i like

duhon
hinrich
deng
davis
curry

and

hinrich/duhon
gordon/frankie
nocioni/deng
othella/chandler
chander/curry

PF/C
Chandler(30), Curry(25), Davis(22), Othella(19)
SF
Deng(30), Chapu (18)
PG/SG
Hinrich(35), Gordon(24), Duhon(18), Frankie(10), Griffin(5), Pike(4)

the curry/davis pairing along with othella/chandler pairing, with brief moments of curry/chandler if its working is good.

i still have faith in the towers, and....if our Gs play like they did tonight... i think this team can grow into a solid squad. 

gordon is the key.... that and resigning curry/chandler....if that's what pax decides.

i would still like to have a tall 2 guard and have hinrich/2/gordon be the trio. deng/chapu (mostly deng) works. chandler looks like he was looking last season.... he may make a run for 6th man of the year if he keeps this up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 10-15 points I can understand.
> ...


I don't think they expected a basketball team to show up and play tonight.

So...how did we beat the top team in the east, without the benefit of good players?

How did Skiles explain this win?

It's wins like this that hurt as much as they help my Bulls addiction. Get the hopes up, and then we'll get our asses stomped by Philly on National TV.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I really think Dore has something against Diop, but to tell you the truth hes said that about Mihms also, he was like "Take it him, HE CANNOT STOP CURRY" lol, but he praises all the SG's in the league yet when it comes to the opposing Centers he rips them.


I'm going through the game again and this is what he said

Diop spun around jump shot. MISSED. Dore : "see what I mean?"


----------



## What Gives? (Aug 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> *OMG Gordon stop touching yourself*


It looks like he was trying for the mid-air-handshake-with-Anderson-Varejao dunk, which would have been really spectacular if it had worked.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

k just saw the scores...was at work
once again NBA.com has made a huge mistake with the scores. they must have the scores all wrong...i actually thought the Bulls won by 28


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame.

"Our defense was very very good.....great job on Lebron."

He thinks Kirk had his best all around game today

"Ben shot the ball well tonight....when he's aggressive he can score"

http://ezshare.de/files-en/155155/skiles.mp3.html


----------

